# DVD Review: ‘Armed Response: Secrets of the Snubby’ from Claude Werner (VIDEO)



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

DVD Review: ?Armed Response: Secrets of the Snubby? from Claude Werner (VIDEO)


----------

